# E46 Windshield Washer Pump DIY



## jerico (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks so much for this thread it help me bigtime.


----------



## almoula (Dec 25, 2008)

*Almoula*

Thanks for the great post. It really helped

I wanted to add my experience so that others can benefit just as I did. (Proceed at your own risk, no responsibilities are taken here)

Problem: Car is leaking the windshield fluid overnight when the Prestone Windshield De-Icer Washer Fluid gallon is used. I didn't even know where to start. But one at a time. I read on other threads that the water pump might leak at the weep hole (a small opening on the pump for atmospheric pressure regulation) or it might be the tank itself has a hole so I cleaned up the area and left it over night with new gallon of Prestone De-Icer and the next day I found the fluid on the garage floor sitting there mocking me. I knew it was not leaking from there because the fluid I used is yellow and no yellow line came from mentioned areas. I said it has to be the washer that the water pumps plugs into is either leaking from the water pump insert or the from the washers contact with the tank, so I put some Teflon tape(a lot of Teflon tape--Teflon tape is a white tape that is used to seal up water leakage in a pipe used by plumbers) around the water pump insert and on the washer insert as well and forcefully inserted the washer into the tank and super glued it just to make sure no leaker and then I inserted the water pump with the Teflon on it into the washer. ( please make sure not to put Teflon tape on the opening of the water pump because it will block and kill the pump very quickly not to mention you will not get any water on your windshield).

anyway, after doing that and leaving the car all night with a new Prestone De-Icer and the next day I found it on the garage floor sitting there mocking me again (I had to leave it over night because its a slow process of water leakage). afterwards I was just frustrated then while working I noticed that a previously clean area was somewhat wet so I followed the barely wet line and found the problem it was a stincken hose that connected the windshield line from the car to the pump, and over time of seven years it seems to have been enlarged, so every time I hooked and unhooked the pump I was making it worse so I just cut a piece of the hose( not too much or you will run out) and inserted it into the pump and left it overnight and viola the problem was solved.

New Problem: next day the tank was full and no leaks whatsoever. But when every I told my girlfriend to press the lever to get the pump going I hear the pump working but no water is coming out. So after chewing on the problem for little while I remembered (being an engineer and all) that air must have gotten into the pump and cavitation is occurring. What happens is water is sucked in but cannot leave or it leaves very slowly due to the existing of air bubbles that the pump is spinning instead of water so need to clear this problem.

Solution: while the pump is attached to a full tank and all electrical wiring is attached unhook the hose from the pump line (you know the hose that connects the cars windshield washer to the pump) insert a hose of similar dimension and have it pointing away from the engine tell a friend or preferably a girlfriend to pull the lever to get the pump going. At first pressure will be little and little water will come out but after a second the waster bubbles will come out along with a strong jet of water, now you have no water bubble that can cause cavation. Carefully unplug the hose from the pump. Place your hands on the pump hole then put the cars windshield washer line quickly into the pump. And you are done. Everything should work.

Now you might ask now wait why not just connect the cars line in the first place and just press the lever to get the pump going, you would think that I the pump will take water from the tank and expel the bubbles through the washer jets, but actually the pressure restriction inside the hose of the car is much greater than the pump can overcome ( this only true when water bubbles are present ) so that's why you had to do the separate hose to allow for true atmospheric pressure to help the pump expel the bubbles and operate at pristine order.

Finally after 3 days without any problems, i left my car over night and the problem came back with all of the fluid on the ground. So i went and bought a autozone pump and conected the red and blue wire to the brown BMW wire and the other wire of the pump to the black BMW wire. the pump worked but it was not as powerful as the BMW one made by Siemens VDO so i returned it and will bought the original one from BAVAUTO for 37.95.


----------



## poizenm (Dec 30, 2008)

I got the autozone washer pump, so do i cut the connection that connects to the original bmw pump and connect the wires directly? I want to know before i start cutting and wiring stuff. The diagram for the pump (autozone one) seems kinda confusing.


----------



## almoula (Dec 25, 2008)

connect the red and blue to the brown and the black to the white and blue. It should work fine. But i found it to be a weak stream and I would pay more for the strong Siemens VDO one. Your Choice.:thumbup:


----------



## Mongoos150 (Dec 28, 2008)

Awesome writeup, thank you! Dealer wanted $120 for this.


----------



## Burnsie828 (Jan 16, 2009)

almoula said:


> New Problem: next day the tank was full and no leaks whatsoever. But when every I told my girlfriend to press the lever to get the pump going I hear the pump working but no water is coming out. So after chewing on the problem for little while I remembered (being an engineer and all) that air must have gotten into the pump and cavitation is occurring. What happens is water is sucked in but cannot leave or it leaves very slowly due to the existing of air bubbles that the pump is spinning instead of water so need to clear this problem.
> 
> Solution: while the pump is attached to a full tank and all electrical wiring is attached unhook the hose from the pump line (you know the hose that connects the cars windshield washer to the pump) insert a hose of similar dimension and have it pointing away from the engine tell a friend or preferably a girlfriend to pull the lever to get the pump going. At first pressure will be little and little water will come out but after a second the waster bubbles will come out along with a strong jet of water, now you have no water bubble that can cause cavation. Carefully unplug the hose from the pump. Place your hands on the pump hole then put the cars windshield washer line quickly into the pump. And you are done. Everything should work.
> 
> Now you might ask now wait why not just connect the cars line in the first place and just press the lever to get the pump going, you would think that I the pump will take water from the tank and expel the bubbles through the washer jets, but actually the pressure restriction inside the hose of the car is much greater than the pump can overcome ( this only true when water bubbles are present ) so that's why you had to do the separate hose to allow for true atmospheric pressure to help the pump expel the bubbles and operate at pristine order.


First time poster here, so forgive me if I do any of this wrong. I seem to have the same problem as described here. My washer fluid tank is full (and has been for the three years Ive owned the car -- 2000 323i) and the fuses are all good. Yes, I finally decided to figure out how to fix this midly annoying problem after three years! Anyway, when i pull the lever, i hear the hum of what I assume is the pump, but nothing comes out. Rather than trying to fix a potential cavitation problem, will simply replacing the pump solve the problem?

Or, can I solve the cavitation problem by simply removing the hose and pulling the lever until the air bubbles come out of the pump directly? In other words, if i dont have a similar hose to attach, can the cavitation be fixed without one?

Great thread by the way.


----------



## 2000323iguy (Jan 19, 2009)

*Wiper Pump*

Just wanted to say thanks for posting the DIY. Saved me mucho bucks! Just signed up for the site because it has been helpful so many times and wanted to be apart.


----------



## MontereyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

WAM said:


> Procedure to change the windshield washer tank or pump on an E46.
> 
> Tools needed: 10mm spanner (in toolkit), small-medium flat blade screwdriver
> 
> ...





323i-drive said:


> Thanks for the DIY! Got it for $13 at the local Auto Zone in Denver and didn't get through a Coors Original before it was working. If you get the TAAP Corp part from Auto Zone the blue/yellow stripe wire from the new motor connects to the black ground wire of the e46 harness. That level sensor does seem to have a small compression tab pointing up that I hit with a plier and it came right off. Also, if you don't feel like washing the garage floor try to siphon the washer reservoir first. When pulling that motor pull up and push towards the engine and it will come out faster. I lost a liter or more of "blood" before I get the offending organ out.


Hey guys, just a note to say thank you and to introduce myself.

I recently bought a black/black '03 325i that I love in and out except the windshield wiper washer pump was inop. With your help it ony took me 5 minutes to replace it with a great working Autozone washer pump.


----------



## zoltar9 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Great, saved me a trip to the local garage!*

And saved me money as well. All I had to do was clean the tank, which was full of limescale and blocking the filter. Now it works like new. Thank you!!!


----------



## mickey513 (Jun 12, 2003)

Is the grommet included in the dealer part or siemens washer pump? All the place I gone to online shows the grommet can be purchased seperately ...


----------



## illprophecy238 (Oct 10, 2007)

*thank you sooo much*

this site is wonderful!
thank you so much for this post..you guys saved me hundreds of dollars!
bless you guys!


----------



## kingwu_98 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks
I bought the pump form ebay. took about 8 day from US to NZ
Put in the pump, did not work at first, and I recall in the replies you need to take out the air pockets
once air pockets removed... pump working as new... saved 50% (including the postage paid) of the retail price in NZ


----------



## jpg2003 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great post guys, thank you. Just had the same problem, BMW quoted up over 200.00 got the part recommended for 12.99. Thanks again.


----------



## Latoilette (May 1, 2008)

B/c you guys helped out so much, I will throw in a tip or so.
********secret of not draining washer fluid************ my reservoir tank was full, and I got to reuse them all.
here's how.
First take off sensor in the bottom (towards the car). 
take off electric connection to the pump.
when you undo the line that is attached to the pump, put your fingers there. Then, lift up the whole reservior tank, empty washer fluid into a bucket.


----------



## fchen83 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info people. Just bought a used bimmer and this was the first thing I noticed that wasn't working. $23 later I'm squirting washer fluid everywhere...now I just need to aim them suckers.


----------



## Latoilette (May 1, 2008)

fchen83 said:


> Thanks for the info people. Just bought a used bimmer and this was the first thing I noticed that wasn't working. $23 later I'm squirting washer fluid everywhere...now I just need to aim them suckers.


23 dollars later? what do you mean? did you get the genuine part instead of autozone one?


----------



## mickey513 (Jun 12, 2003)

Just replaced mines 10 minutes, follow the pictures from the first post and it was a piece of cake. Ordered the siemens washer pump and new grommet from partsgeek.com Can't believe I was driving around for almost a whole year with a defective washer pump ....


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

I made a gasket and jammed it into the little sqaure opening at the bottom of the pump and the leak stopped... Will clogging that opening cause any problems?


----------



## 325i M-sport II (Jul 7, 2009)

bmw330pp said:


> I made a gasket and jammed it into the little sqaure opening at the bottom of the pump and the leak stopped... Will clogging that opening cause any problems?


My washer pump started leaking from the weep[square] hole yesterday. It is the second time to have this problem. I replaced the first one from dealer in 2007 and costed me $57. How's your self made gasket, is it still working after a month?


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

325i M-sport II said:


> My washer pump started leaking from the weep[square] hole yesterday. It is the second time to have this problem. I replaced the first one from dealer in 2007 and costed me $57. How's your self made gasket, is it still working after a month?


Yeah, I've used the washers and they work fine...


----------



## Andyjoe (Apr 5, 2010)

heres a dumb question for you guys, How do I drain my resevoir? I know I need to change the pump, but with a full tank of fluid, what is the best course of action?


----------



## smnasr (Sep 27, 2011)

*Great OEM parts, wholesale*

I just wanted to let everyone know that I've found one of the best OEM parts outlets, and right here in AZ where I live.

After doing some research, I decided to stay with the OEM plug and play washer pump, and was fully prepared to pay 50-70 dollars for the replacement. Then I found this site: http://www.autohausaz.com/

They have the pump for slightly over 20 bucks, and it's the OEM VDO one! I also bought the grommet/strainer for under 4 bucks. IMO, much better than cutting or splicing wires to repair the pump.

I also picked up the OEM wipers from these guys. In all, they will save you big bucks on parts!


----------



## didymos (Mar 6, 2010)

well, surprise might be on your side when you get things finally delivered. with mine they sent wrong grommets. I got the refund but not for the shipping back.


----------



## smnasr (Sep 27, 2011)

didymos said:


> well, surprise might be on your side when you get things finally delivered. with mine they sent wrong grommets. I got the refund but not for the shipping back.


My order arrived yesterday, parts were perfect and I now have working windshield washers. Sorry you had a bad experience. Maybe they learned from their mistake. When I worked for a dealership as a mechanic, we always had parts confusion.

BTW, i would always recommend buying the rubber grommet, as mine disenagrated when removing it.


----------



## ShadeTreeMX (Oct 8, 2011)

:thumbup:


almoula said:


> connect the red and blue to the brown and the black to the white and blue. It should work fine. But i found it to be a weak stream and I would pay more for the strong Siemens VDO one. Your Choice.:thumbup:


the autozone pump comes with 'clamshell' splice connection. I would leave the OEM connector in place and splice into the wires prior to the connector. If you choose to return to OEM pump it would be simply be 'plug & play'...


----------



## ShadeTreeMX (Oct 8, 2011)

Not really a 'dumb' question...just not too obvious. You could try to siphon it out with a small hose, making sure the catch container stays below the level of tank. This allows you to save most of the fluid. Or pull the hose off the pump, replace with another hose to drain it into a container (this will take a while). Another option might be to leave the tank full, remove the electrical connections, the mounting bolt and the heat shield, then remove the washer hose from the pump, cover the pump outlet with a finger and lift the tank, pump and all, out then dump the fluid into a container of your choice...


----------



## steveninchicago (Aug 30, 2010)

Esctuning has an aftermarket pump available for $4.95. The screen was about two bucks. For under $20, I had the parts to my house in two days. So far, works like a champ and no more wet garage floor!


----------



## brittsiana (Nov 8, 2011)

*-__- Still Having an issue*

Hey all! 
Im in need of some quick advice, please!
I did exactly what was said above and ordered the recommended pump. I ordered the pump online at amazon.com (http://www.amazon.com/2001-2005-330...8YNI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1320777523&sr=8-2) and even the grommet for a couple extra pesos. The thing of it is Im not 100% sure that this actually did anything at all.

***QUICK NOTE** When I was disassembling I noticed that that my car has actually 2 different pumps*  *and i cannot find a DYI in regards to the 2 pumps. When pulling the lever I can hear the one that I DID NOT replace running but the one that I DID fix is still not making any noises.* :dunno:

I went back and rechecked everything over again and Im all plugged in. The actual new part did not click in as smooth and I had force it in (if that makes a difference) I did however look at both sensor and pumps and noticed that they did look almost exactly alike before clipping them in.

Initially, I did have a leaking problem and no water was being jetted from the tank onto my windows. My sensor in my car kept going off and hopefully now it will not leak anymore after replacing the grommet. I just changed it a little while ago and added some water to it so lets see if the leaking stops, I should know by tomorrow.

What is this extra pump? and Why is my new pump not making any noise? Could it be the actual sensor plug? Any advice would be more than helpful :thumbup: Help this lady out! lol


----------



## smnasr (Sep 27, 2011)

Sounds like you have a headlight washer pump, and "_may_" have replaced the wrong pump?



brittsiana said:


> Hey all!
> Im in need of some quick advice, please!
> I did exactly what was said above and ordered the recommended pump. I ordered the pump online at amazon.com (http://www.amazon.com/2001-2005-330...8YNI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1320777523&sr=8-2) and even the grommet for a couple extra pesos. The thing of it is Im not 100% sure that this actually did anything at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## brittsiana (Nov 8, 2011)

smnasr said:


> Sounds like you have a headlight washer pump, and "_may_" have replaced the wrong pump?


Nope no headlight washer. I mean not one working on my car that I have seen. Its actually a lot larger than on the other pump (grommet and all) Ive never used it in any case and have never witnessed it working, even when pulling lever though that motor still operates but no watery results.

I am almost tempted to purchase another pump from another site and see if that does the trick 

Does your pumps motor actually make a noise?


----------



## smnasr (Sep 27, 2011)

That's exactly why I went with the OEM part from www.autohausaz.com. It was an exact match for the one I took off.

There is an audible sound when I pull the lever. It will spray over the top of the windshield with the top down... 

The windshield pump was 22 and change, plus shipping.

I would check the hoses for clogging (calcium, etc) and the fuses also. Hope it's not the switch itself, as I think that entails removing the steering wheel and a lot of wiring to be careful of.

Good luck.

P.S. Since I live in AZ, when they ship to me, I always get the parts the next day...



brittsiana said:


> Nope no headlight washer. I mean not one working on my car that I have seen. Its actually a lot larger than on the other pump (grommet and all) Ive never used it in any case and have never witnessed it working, even when pulling lever though that motor still operates but no watery results.
> 
> I am almost tempted to purchase another pump from another site and see if that does the trick
> 
> Does your pumps motor actually make a noise?


----------



## brittsiana (Nov 8, 2011)

*Awesome news!*



smnasr said:


> That's exactly why I went with the OEM part from www.autohausaz.com. It was an exact match for the one I took off.
> 
> There is an audible sound when I pull the lever. It will spray over the top of the windshield with the top down...
> 
> ...


Super excited! So after some thought and a good nights rest I figured Id get up and try it again. I know that I do not have headlight blades, nor the actual spritz nob in front, so I knew that a pump would not be the culprit. Turns out my special little car (with factory MODS) did come equipped with a lot of gadgets made for my model but are not actually in working condition. Im assuming that if this is something that I considered installing that it would be there and ready for use. 

ANYHOW, I had this funny feeling that it was odd when I did pull the lever that only one of my pumps was actually operating and it wasnt my new one! So, today was a beautiful day out and even though I just painted my nails I was determined to get to the bottom of this. hahaha 
Took out the tank and started taking apart the sensor from that and then I unplugged the sensor and tested them at one at a time on the pumps. Turns out that the actual sensor that goes into the pump is not working! Considering that I do not need a headlight sensor I said frigg it and just plugged it into the window washer pump. Took the tank plugged it all back together and voilà !! the fluid was being dispensed onto my windows.

Finally no more lights on my dashboard! (knock on wood) & oh yeah the grommet took car of that leak problem. Did all this without even chipping the paint on my nails! Thanks smnasr for your insight! :AF330i:


----------



## smnasr (Sep 27, 2011)

Good work! Glad you figured it out... 



brittsiana said:


> Super excited! So after some thought and a good nights rest I figured Id get up and try it again. I know that I do not have headlight blades, nor the actual spritz nob in front, so I knew that a pump would not be the culprit. Turns out my special little car (with factory MODS) did come equipped with a lot of gadgets made for my model but are not actually in working condition. Im assuming that if this is something that I considered installing that it would be there and ready for use.
> 
> ANYHOW, I had this funny feeling that it was odd when I did pull the lever that only one of my pumps was actually operating and it wasnt my new one! So, today was a beautiful day out and even though I just painted my nails I was determined to get to the bottom of this. hahaha
> Took out the tank and started taking apart the sensor from that and then I unplugged the sensor and tested them at one at a time on the pumps. Turns out that the actual sensor that goes into the pump is not working! Considering that I do not need a headlight sensor I said frigg it and just plugged it into the window washer pump. Took the tank plugged it all back together and voilà !! the fluid was being dispensed onto my windows.
> ...


----------



## jeffmtz (Nov 22, 2011)

*Two Windshield Washer Pumps!*

Hey All, 
A big heads up - my 2003 330xi has two washer pumps. Even though my car DOES NOT have headlight washers it does have the bigger headlight washer pump installed anyway!!

I didn't know this, thinking here's the pump - so I pulled it and replaced it - and it still didn't work. I should've done this first but I put a volt meter to the connection and nothing. Why would BMW install a headlight washer pump if there's not one? Easier to upgrade or add an option I suspect...

I thought maybe a fuse was out but couldn't find a broken one. Scratching my head for a few days and I took a closer look and found the other smaller pump hidden behind the reservoir!!!

So beware, I even bought the autozone one recommended and took it back because it was way too small. 

So heads up on me being a bone head, hope it dosen't happen to you! :dunno:

By the way here's a link for the exact fit one on ebay for $9.99 including shipping!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMW-3-M-X-Z...ies&fits=Make:BMW&vxp=mtr&hash=item5195fff2d9

Cheers, 
jeff :thumbup:
2003 330xi 90k miles


----------



## brittsiana (Nov 8, 2011)

*I knew I wasn't crazy!*

Awesome to hear that I wasnt the only one running into this same complication. I suppose this is just an added feature so if you ever decided you wanted to upgrade it was already there. 

We must of ran into literally the same exact problem and figured it out on our own :thumbup:

I, unfortunately, didnt have a voltage tester so I just played around with it haha. I am almost positive thats my problem and the same thing with the fuses. THEY ARE ALL GOOD. The actually sensor itself must be bad. But who cares cause we arent using it! :rofl:

Glad it work out. Have a great holiday!


----------



## Spikes007 (Apr 4, 2011)

I just did mine today. I just wanted to share some things :

- I didn't have to remove the reservoir. Just removing the bolt gave me access to the pump and I was able to remove it without any problem.

- In my case, even if I changed the pump and the washer, just changing the washer would have fix my problem. My pump was still working perfectly but the problem was it was always leaking and I didn't know where was the leak.

Took me 5 minutes because I didn't remove the reservoir.


----------



## howlinjags (Feb 21, 2011)

I just paid $87 at the dealer for the pump and grommet. It took less than 5 mins to swap out the old one.


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

clee11 said:


> For those of who have leaking issues, not the pump, you can simply replace the gasket (grommet) and you are good to go!
> I just got mine replaced and it took less than 5 min; part number 61667006063, $2.02 @ Tischer BMW


I'm going to try this out later today.


----------



## tsunamiali (Feb 11, 2012)

*Washer Pump fixes "Rack and pinion boot leak" too! LOL*

Thanks Wam for pictures. EZ 1 brew job. Used Autozone and it was fine for the price. Clean out your washer jets at windshield with a pin to improve flow. The Driver side jet never squirted that well with either pump.

Just a note that a mechanic doing a state inspection just prior to me noticing a blue puddle on my garage floor from the leaking pump indicated that I had a "seeping rack and pinion boot" and that the boot would need replaced on the passenger side front. Didn't rush into fixing it and 2 days later started having the blue puddle on garage floor from the leaking washer pump. Noticed when looking under car that the washer fluid was leaking right over the rack and pinion boot and dripping off it. HMMMMM...... Don't think I am going to rush into replacing that boot right now as it was just the washer fluid starting to leak and make it look wet.


----------



## HoDub71 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sweet!!!...
Thanks for the post!
:thumbup:


----------



## WG330i (Apr 22, 2012)

*First DIY complete!*

Thanks so much for this DIY thread. Multiple posts lead to my executed job. The visual aids were great and the follow up replies added great added details and tricks. Never get rid of this DIY thread.

Thanks


----------



## majordavehan817 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks guys for keeping this post up. I used it to fix my windshield washer. I had done the replacements but it still din't work. I was getting ready to try the cavitation method but found that the hose was kinked. I fixed the kinked hose and it worked perfectly!


----------



## Ky325iMan (Dec 3, 2011)

This is indeed a great DIY post:thumbup: I replaced mine today and it only took about 10 minutes....Piece of cake! It just amazes me how much a stealership tries to charge people for doing something so simple.....


----------



## wil137 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for this post...i just changed my pump and I feel liberated and not binded to the dealer prices. 

Thanks Man!


----------



## phedrick (Apr 1, 2011)

I replaced the headlight washer pump on my 2003 325xi, and in the process I damaged the white nylon or plastic connector that attaches to the hose, that goes out to the nozzles, and fits to the pump. I just hate to have to go to the dealer for a replacement. Does anyone know where I can find the part number, and where besides the dealer, I can find one?


----------



## 3-2-5-i (Jul 16, 2012)

my filter was clogged so i cleaned everything out and now it shoots washer fluid straight over the car, any way to turn down the pump or change the angle?


----------



## eurovortex (Jul 28, 2012)

*in regards to DIY, wiring help*

I have not attempted this yet however based on the writeup I can see I am well capable (considering I was able to change my breaks etc).

My windshield sprayers stopped working, car was sitting i driveway for 3 months with occasional 2 times a week start and.drive around the block. It stopped spraying the fluid. So I check the reservoir, it isfull. Naturally next i check the fusebox (found reference on that litte fuse chart stating "windscreen washer system" no. 49,52,59 with 5amp 30amp 30amp respectively. I tested all three lil light turns out so I'm all good with fuses.

I would appreciate if you can help me narrow it down even more. I do not want to remove the pump if hoses are clogged. I have not tried the trick with "sprayers and needles" as in poking the spraying hole. I must admit a lot of fuzy stuff and debris fell on it over the months, but i would not think it would clog so easily considering the tiny size of the hole would it?

It seems that previous posters all had washer pump leaks. Does it always leak? And would a wusher pump cause the washer fluid tank to leak out? Because mine is full.

Lastly, if I should check the hose that runs from reservoir to the actual sprayers, or from the water pump to the actual sprayers, do I have to remove the tank to get to the house? How to check the clogged hose? You mention removing that part and trying to squirt. What should I do based on my info, I am a newb. I plan on doing the cheap pump trick but want to make sure it is not a hose.

Also, last resort if it is the pump how to do you properly wire the cables? Does it mean it does not just plug in? I have wired my speakers before in the door with black tape, but this is under the good and I want to seal it off properly not to cause future electrical problems. Any hints appreciation on that as we'll -id especially appreciate general writeup for connecting two wires with some kind of plastic cap, dunno never did it the right way and this time I want to do it. Other thant car runs good.  2003 325xi


----------



## howlinjags (Feb 21, 2011)

When I had the problem, the fluid would very slowly leak out from the defective pump. And, again, I bought the pump from the BMW dealer - way over priced, but so simple and quick to replace.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Same set up on the X3. I got mine on Ebay $10.95 OEM shipping included. :thumbup:
cheers
vern


----------



## RHDB (Jul 28, 2012)

I finally got around to doing this repair today. I bought the TAAP Corp pump from Autozone and the wires are as posted earlier in this thread = connect the blue/yellow one to the black wire and the blue/red to the brown. The pump from autozone contains to two wire taps to help make the connection. If you have never used them before, here's a link to a quick video on how to connect the wires with them:


----------



## 330soon2b (May 30, 2004)

RHDB said:


> I finally got around to doing this repair today. I bought the TAAP Corp pump from Autozone and the wires are as posted earlier in this thread = connect the blue/yellow one to the black wire and the blue/red to the brown. The pump from autozone contains to two wire taps to help make the connection. If you have never used them before, here's a link to a quick video on how to connect the wires with them:


I seem to be experiencing this problem. Wipers activate, but no washer fluid from either headlamp washers or the winshield washers. Do you I need to replace more than one pump??? :dunno:


----------



## rebelx5150 (Feb 18, 2013)

Great thread, thanks!!!


----------



## porreca1 (Sep 30, 2013)

*please help...*

My buddy tried this and he crossed the wires connecting them the wrong way...the result is no power windows, interior lights etc. He has checked the fuses and wired rewired the pump correctly. I do not know Bimmers ...is there a fuseable link or relay which may have been burned out?

Please help me be the hero and fix it for him...lol


----------



## nihat (Oct 25, 2013)

Great thread, usefull, thanks


----------



## kgr3ma (Sep 17, 2010)

almoula- the engineering approach to cavitation ocurrence, indeed solved the new washer pump problem. By applying the principle, the new pump works like a champ.

"see almoula's thread 12-24-08"

Thank you for the very valuable approach and solution
kgr3ma from Maryland


----------



## bigjake (Dec 4, 2013)

*Thank you!*

Took less than 5 minutes and saved me $100.00 at least

Jake


----------



## steveh330i (Nov 1, 2012)

*Great DIY*

The pump was leaking so got a new one from ebay at $7.00, followed the DIY, problem solved. Thank you!


----------



## TopazTim325 (May 20, 2002)

Thank you so much for this write up! I paid $20 for the part from autohausaz and had it done in 10 minutes!


----------



## joe lochner (Nov 2, 2013)

*Typical BMW...*

Ok, so I have a leaking windshield washer reservoir. No it's not the windshield washer pump or the grommet since I replaced them. It's the separate headlight washer pump and grommet that is leaking. Here's the killer. 
My 2003 BMW 325xi doesn't have headlight wiper blades or washer spigots. It never had that option installed although the headlight washer pump and tubing is in place. 
I'm going to look for a rubber stopper the size of the hole for the headlight washer pump grommet and rubber cement it in place.


----------



## clathen (Jul 3, 2017)

*Is it the pump or something else?*

Hi guys, I had a leak issue for a while that would cause the fluid level to drop enough that the dashboard light would come on. There would still be a small amount of fluid left and things still worked fine when I used the washer. After about a year the problem seemed to resolve such that it was holding fluid and working. Now it's holding fluid, but not working at all. I'm guessing it's probably the pump and I'm planning to replace it and hoping that will fix the problem. I just wanted to see if there are any other things I should be checking out when I replace the pump. The reason I ask is this problem started after I made the mistake of mixing Windex with water (didn't realize it was different than automotive wiper fluid). I checked it right after I had tried to use it and it looked like there was some liquid seeping out of the little hole in the middle of the cover cap, which made me wonder if maybe the pump still works and it was something else. Thanks for your help, and I apologize if this question has already been asked.


----------



## George81CZ (Aug 3, 2017)

wpmcnamara said:


> About as easy as they come, but thanks for the write up. Saves a bit of time figuring it out.
> 
> Unfortunately, it didn't fix my problem. I replaced the pump, but still have no fluid. Checking the pump connector with a voltmeter shows ~9V regardless of whether the key is on, or the wiper stick depressed.
> 
> ...


Hi everyone. I have read lot of threads about this failure.
I have the same problem with washer pump for windshield and lights.
It is BMW E46 325i touring, 2002.
- fuses are OK
- pump for lights is OK, I tried it by connecting 12 V
- pump for windshield is dead, I will buy new one

I measured 0 V on cable for lights pump (but with lights off, these should be on, I will measure it again)

And on the cable for windshield pump is always 9 V and after switch on there is 12 V!

What should I check?

Thank you for all ideas and suggestions.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

George81CZ said:


> Hi everyone. I have read lot of threads about this failure.
> I have the same problem with washer pump for windshield and lights. It is BMW E46 325i touring, 2002. What should I check? Thank you for all ideas and suggestions.


Your wiring diagram.


----------

